# Which Roku for 10 year old Plasma 57” Samsung



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 8, 2018)

Friends moved out of town, asked if we wanted their TV. Nice picture yet must use WiFi to get Internet there (we do not use cable or broadcast)

It's just so garsh-awful easy to get it from big river, but so many options: Roku Express, Roku Streaming Stick, Streaming Stick/ Portable power-packed player with voice remote for tv volume and power. Some are new for 2017.

Some of you are conversant in these matters, any advice?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 8, 2018)

Any aversion to the Amazon Fire Stick/TV? I prefer those over any version of the Roku, more horsepower and a better menu system..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 8, 2018)

Very much appreciate your input. My wife definitely wants Pureflix. The whole Love/Hate relationship with Amazon would be exacerbated by the reputed heavy promotion of Amazon content on the Fire. Roku has a good reputation but I am open minded if you have specifics on the better menu system and horsepower... We use Netflix.

Thanks for responding, having seen your previous posts regarding TV viewing.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 8, 2018)

Not familiar with the app but a quick search shows it is available for Fire products, and even works with the voice remote so you can speak your commands for it. The voice remote is actually full Alexa - aside from TV commands, you can ask things like tomorrow's weather or search questions, etc, very powerful.

Any system you go with will have ads, I just always found Roku's to be a bit embarrassing; it once gave me an ad for Indian Cricket (the sport) broadcasts, nothing like showing off your awesome new TV and internet connectivity with the promise of sports from Bangalore.. I'll suffer through ads of current American programming..

Always loved Netflix's selection of binge-able series, saw most of Dexter and Sons of Anarchy that way back in the day. Hulu is where the recent stuff is, the nightly shows. Amazon Prime has all the movies, they have a large selection you can rent too, ~five bucks and it's movie night..


----------



## Sos24 (Jul 8, 2018)

It comes down to what type of inputs does the TV have?

If the TV has a USB port than you can use almost any device.

if it only has the yellow/red/white component input then you are limited to the Roku Express+.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the information to both of you. 
The TV has HDMI and USB, and do not see the need or ability for 4K video but wondering how useful the voice volume and On/Off is. Unlikely we will leave the TV energized, and wondering if the more expensive ROKU have other worthy attributes. Buffering is so recreationally debilitating. 

Alexa will allow my son to speak rudely. Not acceptable. We are not that connected a family anyways. Our tolerance for any commercials is next to non-existent. The Weather Channel app on iPad handles weather prediction for us (I like to know hourly wind and precipitation changes). But really do appreciate the knowledge you bring.

Finding recent release movies for rent is easiest to discover on VUDU for us. They sometimes have it available sooner than Netflix Blu-ray. Google, Apple, and Amazon are not as convenient, bordering on not worth it. 

While we’re at it, how about a suggestion for a decent HDMI cord, maybe 3-4 feet? Are there differences in quality?

Any more perspective in this area is welcome.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 9, 2018)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The TV has HDMI and USB, and do not see the need or ability for 4K



Plasma is older generation tech, there were no 4K plasma sets made.



KITROBASKIN said:


> wondering how useful the voice volume and On/Off is.


 
Never used it for those things, but it is awesome for search - no typing or moving a cursor around on screen.



KITROBASKIN said:


> Alexa will allow my son to speak rudely. Not acceptable.


 
?? As a keyboard would allow him to type rudely.. (but if it's a crucial issue, Alexa's FreeTime skill gears her responses more for kids, thanks them for polite questions, and also allows parents to review recordings of interactions.)



KITROBASKIN said:


> The Weather Channel app on iPad handles weather prediction for us


 
Weather was just one example, Alexa's abilities are too lengthy to list in any one place. She's a remarkably good calculator though, and she knows what teams are playing/scores..



KITROBASKIN said:


> Google, Apple, and Amazon are not as convenient, bordering on not worth it.



Prime members have a rotating library of 4,000+ free movies..



KITROBASKIN said:


> While we’re at it, how about a suggestion for a decent HDMI cord, maybe 3-4 feet? Are there differences in quality?



It's a digital signal so the data is either there or it isn't - that means cable quality only matters if you move it constantly/put stress on it, otherwise for a regular TV installation, bargain basement is good enough; 3' for three bucks at Monoprice.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 9, 2018)

If you have Amazon Prime, the Fire sticks are cheap (basically subsidized by Amazon, especially on Prime Day/other sale days), convenient, and work pretty well. I haven't heard of issues with Netflix or other apps on it, but obviously it is pretty tied to the Amazon ecosystem otherwise. Great if you have Prime, less than ideal if you don't. 

If you don't, the Roku sticks depend on what you want from it. The Express is the cheapest, but has the worst wireless performance. The Streaming Stick is probably your safest bet; good Wifi chip and better remote. The + version adds HDR and 4K support that you likely won't use on that TV. Supposedly it has better wifi than the non-plus version. The Ultra has the best remote, technically speaking, since it includes a headphone jack. MicroSD, USB, and Ethernet support are nice, though. If you use a lot of external storage or want a wired connection, the Ultra is definitely your best bet.

As far as cables go, there might be a difference in build quality or even small differences in data integrity, but even some old back-alley cable covered in electrical tape and gum would get this job done about as well as one of those ridiculous multi-thousand-dollar cables.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 9, 2018)

I purchased the Roku Ultra (a few months back) due to its high ranking on Consumer Reports. Set up was a breeze and I haven't had any trouble with it. 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 9, 2018)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I purchased the Roku Ultra (a few months back) due to its high ranking on Consumer Reports. Set up was a breeze and I haven't had any trouble with it.



Should mention that I prefer the full-size boxes/non-stick models like the Ultra or full Fire TV because of the ethernet port - this is particularly reassuring for a main family TV so that you know for certain you're getting the max out of your internet connection, but it of course depends on your setup. The stick models are awesome for TVs that are out in some extraneous room that doesn't even have a data connection.


----------



## adnj (Jul 9, 2018)

The streaming stick works great. Roku also uses the AC band for Wifi, so you can always use that with a Wifi bridged AP instead the heavy lifting of wiring up everything to ethernet.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah, this TV is secondary and remote to our Router, out in the living room to be used with guests. Having never used a Plasma TV, it is interesting to feel the heat emanating out of the screen after it has been playing awhile; would not want to have it as a primary device.

Wondering if anyone else has questions about Roku? Any caveats?


----------



## adnj (Jul 10, 2018)

Other than weight and efficiency, plasma wasn't ever a problem. The new sets have better resolution, though. 

Netflix was normally installed on a Roku right out of the box. The packaged remotes even had a dedicated button for the app.

Roku also has a Plex app to connect to your Plex media server (that's what I use). I also like Roku for direct Wifi streaming from a phone or tablet. Roku also has some remote apps that work very well.

There are lots of comparisons on the web.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 10, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> Should mention that I prefer the full-size boxes/non-stick models like the Ultra or full Fire TV *because of the ethernet port* - this is particularly reassuring for a main family TV so that you know for certain you're getting the max out of your internet connection, but it of course depends on your setup. The stick models are awesome for TVs that are out in some extraneous room that doesn't even have a data connection.



Yep! Forgot to include that feature in my post. There's usually three other computers being used while the Mrs. and I stream Netflix on the tv. After hardwiring the Roku to the router all our buffering issues went away. 

~ CG


----------



## adnj (Jul 10, 2018)

It sounds as if you have a signal problem with the router vs TV location or your router is using the G band. HD streams at about 5Mbps. Wifi with a good signal, N and AC bandwidth is about 50 Mbps (450 Mbps max, I believe).


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep! Forgot to include that feature in my post. There's usually three other computers being used while the Mrs. and I stream Netflix on the tv. After hardwiring the Roku to the router all our buffering issues went away.
> 
> ~ CG


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2018)

The caveats with plasma were brightness and life expectancy; brightness was never really an issue for me since I like the TV to be at about the same level of brightness as the rest of the room - the 65" LED I have now allows you to set a backlight value of 1-20, I usually have it 2 for TV, 6 for movies, I don't need the rest of the output (would be awesome for outdoors though..) Life expectancy because the gas seeps out over time which further reduces output, but again that's only an issue if you have the display cranked at all times. 

It would appear Roku has blocked the pirate NowhereTV channel, which would be a shame, that was half the reason to have a Roku; that guy would post new episodes of Conan and nightly national _and local_ news shows back in the day, I think NASA TV was on there too. 

Have you set up an over-the-air antenna?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 10, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> Have you set up an over-the-air antenna?



We are too close to the mountains to catch over-the-air broadcasts, but every time we get exposed to it, the commercials... Internet provides what we need, sufficiently. 

Wanted to thank for you for the monoprice link. Their shipping is reasonable. Curious how reviews on Big River claim some 4K rated cables do not actually support 4K transmission (though not really an issue for us)

Our primary TV is LED Sony Bravia that was touted to have a high refresh rate. It was purchased at steep discount when Ultimate Electronics went out of business ~8 years ago (?). Shocking how TV prices have gone down.
Similar to 3D, super hi definition is kind of distracting to us. No one in this household is into counting human nose hair. But to each his/her own. It certainly looks most impressive. The plasma looks fine for cinematic content, plenty bright enough for us. It's just after walking up close to it on the wall, and feeling heat emanating from it on my face from at least a foot away, kinda seems extravagant.

Is it sports or nature shows that look so good in 4K? What else?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 10, 2018)

KITROBASKIN said:


> We are too close to the mountains to catch over-the-air broadcasts, but every time we get exposed to it, the commercials...


 
Agreed, however if you want any sporting events or local news, the antenna is the only game in town. Monoprice sells the usual ~$20 "leaf"-style indoor antennas, but they also have a three-foot outdoor monster for the same ~$20, ideal for remote locations. See what TVFool says you can get before buying.



KITROBASKIN said:


> hi definition is kind of distracting to us. No one in this household is into counting human nose hair.



But as the screen size gets larger, the standard definition broadcasts get notably more pixelated and/or mushy, HD on these TVs looks comfortably normal. 



KITROBASKIN said:


> Is it sports or nature shows that look so good in 4K? What else?



4K is mind-warping when you first start getting into it because it doesn't matter how close you stand to the screen, the image simply does not break down, no squares, no lines, it's like watching a painting. Aside from all the detail, the other big upgrade from HD is the complete lack of artifacting and digital noise; it's not always evident when watching HD how much compressed-JPG-look is going on where you're not looking, until you see 4K.

That said, 4K content is still pretty scarce. Cable companies charge you quite a lot extra to get any 4K broadcasts at all, so all I watch in 4K is some Youtube broadcasts (one is about photography, which is a really good use of the increased detail,) and the select movies that are digitally available (which is not many, though Amazon will actually rent you a few titles.) Most modern movies are filmed and projected in 4K, so when you rent/buy one of these titles, you're actually getting a 1:1 copy of what was shown in the theater, very cool.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 12, 2018)

We have 2 rokus - something I never imagined 5 years ago.

The newer one is on a similar size 1080P plasma TV and plugs into an HDMI port. (both are the stick models, which my wife much prefers to having more boxes)

Comparing the older one with the newer one (newer one is 4K version)
- The remote control with volume and on/off is fantastic (4 k model)
- Operating speed is dramatically different. The older unit is frankly slow to operate, makes you wait to click on to the next screen
- The 4K version is MUCH faster - things actually happen when you click the buttons, vs very noticeable lag.
- Boot time is also much faster (you will understand why this is important )

The downside of a roku with remote on/off is that it doesn't ever really turn off (because it has to be "live" to work with the remote control)
Since it is "on", it consumes wifi bandwidth, and not just a little. Not sure if it is really using "internet connection" bandwidth, but definitely using wifi capacity.

For these reasons, we turn the power off to it every time we are not using it. We do this on both units, not to save energy, but to free up bandwidth.

Since it has to "boot" each time we want to watch TV, the boot-time is important, and that difference is significant. It is like starting up a computer with a standard HD vs SSD.

I am enough annoyed with the older unit that when budget permits, will replace it with the 4K version.

As far as broadcast TV, unfortunately, even though we live in a metro area, hills block our entire valley from access to broadcast TV. It seems wrong that the FCC only allows broadcasting of the channels into the SF visual range area, but the entire east bay is permanently blacked out and forced to purchase cable just to watch a basic show.

Harry


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 12, 2018)

Valuable information HarryN, thanks! Can you give us a basic idea of just how old is your older Roku? 

StarHalo: Once again your powerful persuasive skills are on display, this time in 4K... Guess my final excuse for not going higher definition is we do not have a room so large that needs so large a TV. But what you say does sound good.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 12, 2018)

4K doesn't need to be big or expensive, Wal-Mart had 49" 4K sets for $220 a couple months ago, and the big July sales start next week. Two points: If you don't plan on buying a 4K disc player/media (I haven't,) do peruse the slim online offerings as you may find there's not enough to warrant another TV. Also, note that Smart TVs are their own "Roku" and you can download and use apps with nothing else connected to the TV. I frequently use the Youtube app on my Samsung, it also has Pureflix available. 

My Roku is an older Roku 3 from ~2015, totally worth it for the Adult Swim app, that's all it's used for anymore.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 12, 2018)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Valuable information HarryN, thanks! Can you give us a basic idea of just how old is your older Roku?
> 
> StarHalo: Once again your powerful persuasive skills are on display, this time in 4K... Guess my final excuse for not going higher definition is we do not have a room so large that needs so large a TV. But what you say does sound good.



The older roku stick is 2 - 3 years old. Prior to this we had used a sony blue ray player to access netflix via wifi, but the wifi on those seemed to last only about 1 year (2 - 3 units) and we were hardly watching BR discs anymore, so switching to the roku made sense.

BTW - we don't let roku force a registration that gives them a bunch of market collection data. Mostly we just use this thing to connect to netflix, and lately some roku TV movies and newsy. Netflix is kind of slipping on content - way too much reliance on their own content. Seems like movie access is really slipping. I tried to watch some J Belushi movies and nothing was available. Newsy is ok, just too many advs to watch more than the headlines.

My wife really dislikes all of the wires so we are always trying to find ways to eliminate them. That was the main driver toward using the stick vs console. Still has a wire though (5 volt) for power.


----------



## adnj (Jul 12, 2018)

Do like I did: install a 5v USB jack direct wired fro the TV.

Nothing better that you can do with 2 days playing with a screwdriver and soldering iron. *intentional sarcasm*

I use a Chromecast on another set and just power it off of an unused USB port.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 13, 2018)

My original plan was actually to build up a linux mint computer to be our media station and deal with playing discs, accessing internet, playing netflix and youtube videos in the family room.

I have had some challenges getting it all to work on my personal (small business) computer so that has delayed implementation a bit. Also, my wife wasn't as keen on the idea as I am.

She is a bit frustrated that it takes 4 remote controls to run the TV now (TV one, cable box, roku, and disc player.) The cable box one is perhaps the most annoying as it serves no real function that the TV could not have done. I am not ready to jump on the "all in one" remote yet as we would dump cable if we could access just a few shows another way.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 14, 2018)

Regarding the Fire: just read about this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X28F1/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 16, 2018)

Hope you guys are seeing today's prices on some of the things we've been talking about, 'cause golly..


----------



## adnj (Jul 16, 2018)

Some of your remote control problems would be solved by looking for and upgrading to HDMI CEC devices so that the TV will control the peripherals like a Chromecast, cablebox or DVD player.



HarryN said:


> My original plan was actually to build up a linux mint computer to be our media station and deal with playing discs, accessing internet, playing netflix and youtube videos in the family room.
> 
> I have had some challenges getting it all to work on my personal (small business) computer so that has delayed implementation a bit. Also, my wife wasn't as keen on the idea as I am.
> 
> She is a bit frustrated that it takes 4 remote controls to run the TV now (TV one, cable box, roku, and disc player.) The cable box one is perhaps the most annoying as it serves no real function that the TV could not have done. I am not ready to jump on the "all in one" remote yet as we would dump cable if we could access just a few shows another way.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 20, 2018)

adnj said:


> Some of your remote control problems would be solved by looking for and upgrading to HDMI CEC devices so that the TV will control the peripherals like a Chromecast, cablebox or DVD player.



That is probably true. I was too cheap to pay for "digital cable" (essentially double the analog version we had for the same access) so we held out under a "grand fathered price package". It is the absolute minimalistic setup you could get. They finally gave up and put in a super cheap box that gives us digital TV with analog outputs and the same mediocre show access we had before. For better or worse, I can't upgrade or the price of service goes up 2X for the exact same package of channels.

Really wish we had broadcast TV access vs this monopoly.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 21, 2018)

The Netflix/Hulu/Amazon combo simplifies things nicely, lived that way for several years..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 3, 2018)

An update: Ordered the Roku Streaming Stick+ 4K capable with on/off, volume control and voice search. When we first tested the plasma TV, it was on the floor in the living room and I believe we only watched a Blu-ray disc. Well, I installed the TV on the wall and then setup the Roku when it arrived. Everything was smooth until we tried to watch content. The live-chat Roku troubleshooting fellow was helpful but got cut off when I disconnected the WiFi while using an Android phone as a hotspot for the Roku. After bouts of frustration and testing, we now know that when the plasma TV is on, ALL internet is effectively gone, including hard wire ethernet! A cursory web search involving plasma TV and internet connectivity reveals that we are not the only ones afflicted (RF interference and such). We moved the Roku to our primary TV because it is quicker and more capable, though we have not used hardly any features other than Netflix and YouTube. We use the plasma TV with our new (used) Wii console playing Sports and Sports Resort. No one in the house is likely to waste their time trying to get internet while that TV is on.
Thanks for everyone's input and discussion.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2018)

I forgot about that; yeah, I remember back when plasma was the hot thing but all the radio people know it was an RF disaster, so when Art Bell went to buy a new TV, he took a pocket radio with him and tried listening to it standing next to each TV - the TV that interfered the least was the one he got. Kind of a bummer, but for a free TV, the price is still right..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks SH. It was free and we now have a current interface that is compatible with 4K and really is quicker than our old Blu Ray player and old smart TV.


----------



## adnj (Aug 4, 2018)

Ethernet is shielded against RFI. I had a 50 inch plasma for years that didn't cause any problems in the Wifi B/G bands. 

Before giving up on it, I would suggest that the TV be properly grounded back to your electrical panel. There are many room additions and basement remodels where the electrical service is not properly grounded resulting in a standing wave on the ground or neutral path.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks adnj, I'll check that out. This house has been added on, with the original service panel right behind the wall the plasma is attached. A lot of wired-together junctions where the breakers used to be in there. 

One thing I read was that it is a mistake to have data lines near power lines in the walls (something like that)


----------



## adnj (Aug 5, 2018)

Having the panel near by is lucky for you. If you need a new circuit, you can run one easily.

Most RFI is in the lower MHz bands. Wi-fi, cordless phones and most cell phones are in the GHz band.

I would also check to make sure that your electrical service panel is properly grounded direct to earth. Yours may be grounded to a water pipe or an earthing rod just outside of your home.

Some electricians mistakenly use the casing from shielded cable as a path to earth.

On a side note: recently, there has been a shift in using the terms earth and ground in household electrical codes. Earthing goes straight to the earth. Grounding gives you zero voltage in reference to the earth as a ground.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 5, 2018)

Very much appreciate the information.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 2, 2018)

3 weeks ago I used a long extension cord to power the plasma TV from an outlet far away; still lost internet.

2 weeks ago an electrical friend of our son's grandmother accepted my request to assist on this. Using 12 gauge, sheathed solid copper wire about 6 inches long, he placed one stripped end into a hot plug-in slot of an older power strip at the (now unplugged) plasma TV, and the other stripped end in the ground (where a round prong on an electrical plug goes). A brief but energetic expression of electricity occured. That indicates the ground is functional, right? 
Reset the power strip; no juice. Reset the circuit breaker (not sure if it broke); nut'n honey. Our friend was getting a concerned look on his face. We confirmed there were no other circuit breakers. He started fishing around. Just south of that wall is the kitchen. He looked at a GFCI outlet near the sink and found that it had tripped. All is well, except we still lose internet when plasma is cooking.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd love to know how much a 57" plasma tv cost a decade ago! A client of mine bought a 40" Sony 1080dpi LCD tv about 10-12 years ago, and paid over $2,000 for it new. Recently a storm caused a power surge that somehow got by his large, expensive, but older surge protector and fried the tv. So I helped him pick out a new Sharp 47" 4k LED smart Roku tv for like $290 or so! That's a huge price difference over 10 years!


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 4, 2018)

TV prices have been in a free fall for a while now, I've been watching it over in the Avatar thread; it will only continue with the introduction of 8K TVs this month..

Edit:




HighlanderNorth said:


> I'd love to know how much a 57" plasma tv cost a decade ago!


Looked it up for fun: Samsung's 50" plasma in 2008 was $2,900, Pioneer's flagship Kuro (which was the apex of plasma TVs) in 60" size was $12,000. So if this TV was meant to compete with the Kuro, we could be looking at used car pricing..

Also found that plasmas use at least three times more electricity than same-size LED-backlit models, so a 57" is requiring ~400 watts. My current 65" Samsung has a typical power rating of 75 watts.


----------

